# Joomla Installation



## vikozo (8. Jan. 2013)

gibt es irgendwo einen hinweis was zu beachten ist wenn man (oder ein Kunde) einen Joomla Homepage betreiben möchte?
Bei mir hätte die Installation geklappt, das registrieren von User klappt auch. Bloss wenn man Bilder uploaden will gibt es einen 

Internal server Error,
man solle im Log nachlesen was falsch ist.
nun entweder lese ich im falschen log oder aber ich finde nicht den grund.

vielen dank für eine Info.

gruss
vincent


----------



## nowayback (8. Jan. 2013)

hi

die logs liegen per default unter /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.endung/

Grüße


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2013)

> gibt es irgendwo einen hinweis was zu beachten ist wenn man (oder ein Kunde) einen Joomla Homepage betreiben möchte?
> Bei mir hätte die Installation geklappt, das registrieren von User klappt auch. Bloss wenn man Bilder uploaden will gibt es einen


Hast Du denn den richtigen php mode and und suexec wie im Handbuch beschrieben? php mode sollet "php-fcgi" sein und suexec muss aktiviert sein, sonst kannst Du nichts hochladen.


----------



## vikozo (8. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> hi
> 
> die logs liegen per default unter /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.endung/
> 
> Grüße


vielen dank - gefunden - das gibt viel zu lesen und zu verstehen versuchen


----------



## vikozo (8. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du denn den richtigen php mode and und suexec wie im Handbuch beschrieben? php mode sollet "php-fcgi" sein und suexec muss aktiviert sein, sonst kannst Du nichts hochladen.


Installiert ist es schritt für schritt für schritt wie im Handbuch, ich werde es versuchen zu kontrollieren ob alles korrekt ist. Gemäss Joomla-Server Info ist es in Ordnung.
gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (13. Jan. 2013)

für mitlesende zum Thema Joomla
Security Checklist/Hosting and Server Setup - Joomla! Documentation

bei einem fremden Hoster oder bei der eigenen Installation.
Wie kann ich wissen wie mein PHP läuft. ob als Modul oder als cgi Prozesse?

kann ich mit diesem Befehl


> ps aux | grep cgi
> www-data 11706  0.0  0.2  42996  9232 ?        S    06:54   0:00 /usr/sbin/fcgi-pm -k start
> 1000     13135  0.0  0.0   4404   844 pts/0    S+   17:33   0:00 grep --color=auto cgi


davon ausgehen das als cgi prozess läuft?

oder aber dieser Befehl:
was genau bedeutet dies?


> ps aux | grep php
> root      2318  0.0  0.1  65692  4160 ?        Ss   Jan02   0:44 php-fpm: master process (/etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf)
> www-data  2319  0.0  0.0  65692  3300 ?        S    Jan02   0:00 php-fpm: pool www
> www-data  2320  0.0  0.0  65692  3300 ?        S    Jan02   0:00 php-fpm: pool www
> ...


gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2013)

> Wie kann ich wissen wie mein PHP läuft.


Du stellst es doch selbst in der Webseite ein, PHP läuft also so wie Du es dort eingestellt hast.



> was genau bedeutet dies?


das beseutet dass dort ein PHP FPM pool läuft. Das muss aber ncihts mit Deiner Webseite zu tun haben, was Deine Seite nutzt stellst Du in ispconfig in den Webseiteneinstellungen ein.


----------



## Huflatisch (16. Jan. 2013)

Hey


```
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
```
als z.B. info.php auf deinen Space laden (oder an der Konsole mit "vi info.php" erstellen) und aufrufen. 
Dort stehen dann alle infos drin.



cu
Huflatisch


----------

